# مخططات طائرات مختلفة على الاوتوكاد



## اياد علي محمد (20 أكتوبر 2010)

اقدم لكم هذه المخططات الرائعة على شكل ملفات اوتوكاد وارجوا ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## رجل من عالم اخر (20 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام عليكم 
طبعا حاولت افتح الملفات لكن فيهم مشكله


----------



## samet_moha (21 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (24 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

